# Speacial Effects



## farva (Dec 6, 2004)

I have an assignment for "special effect" in b/w photo class. Share pics of special effects and techniques. Any ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## toxic_stars (Dec 9, 2004)

solarize the picture or yu can solarize the negs.

make a normal print and color it in.

use infrared(sp) film.

one that i plan on trying.
solarizing a BW pic, then inverse it,  color it in,  then bring it in to the colordark room and using it as a negative.


----------



## Firelance (Dec 10, 2004)

Not fixing your picture will make it a bit 'colored'... You'll get a purple or orange touch...

Putting several negatives on eachother

using special kinds of glass in your enlarger

Use all kinds of filters...


----------

